# Texas Size Plant



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Agave Americana plant or commonly called a Century Plant is common around Texas. This one, which is in bloom is about 9 blocks from my house and is close to 29 feet tall and maybe 7 or 8 inches in diameter. There are two more with that have not bloomed yet and I have no idea when they might bloom. I thought that the shooters in the more northern part of the USA might enjoy seeing this giant. I will add a link for those that want to know more about this plant. - Tex

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agave_americana


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Wow!!! Thats huge!! Thanks for the post tex.

SMS


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice...almost tree-like in it's beauty.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

amazing plants


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Very nice. I really enjoy agave nectar, now I know what the plant looks like


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Some serious compost must have been spread around that plant! My Yucca plants are not so impressive.


----------

